# Sustanon 250 frontload?



## anabolix250 (Aug 24, 2010)

Found six amps of Sustanon 250 that I forgot I had. Now it would be a waste to throw them out imo. Two questions :

1.Is the expiry date really applicable? Have read a few articles saying more than likely the drug will still work even years past the expiry. If not they will be going in the bin...

2.My first cycle coming up will be 12 weeks of Test E at 500mgs/week. Now Test E being a long acting esther would Sustanon a mix of esthers be a good frontload for such a cycle? Frontload with 250 or 500mg of sust for the first three weeks?

Being my first cycle I dont want to mix gear and will run with just the TestE but I am just interested as it may be useful for future cycles if any.


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

ive been told that 3 months after expiration is no good but i would use it anyway and see. the longer u wait to use them the less potent they will be. use them up. dont wait 1 yr past exp. date. just front load them at 250mg 2xs wk to start, then jump on test e. my opinion only. but get a bunch of posts to see wat the middle is thats where the truth is. good luck.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 25, 2010)

what uncle said, I'd front load the sustanon while using the testosterone e at the same time, the sustanon is going to kick in faster than the E so while your waiting the E to kick in the sustanon is working.


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeh that was my logic behind it. The short esthers in the sus will start working while the test will start kicking in 3 weeks down the track. 

500/week or 250/week for the Sust though? If 500 should I split, like on a sunday then thursday along with test E?

Hmm the expiry is over a year so probably not worth it really but been a good learning excercise if I get some more sust!

Thanks fellas


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

anabolix250 said:


> Yeh that was my logic behind it. The short esthers in the sus will start working while the test will start kicking in 3 weeks down the track.
> 
> 500/week or 250/week for the Sust though? If 500 should I split, like on a sunday then thursday along with test E?
> 
> ...


 
usev the sust it will work quick if not its gone so trynit if u dont feel that muscle pump in 2-3 days then its probably no good but i would use it just the same.

 ps: use the sust 250mg inject on mon- thurs. with test e until it kicks in like mrbtb said also hes smart on this to.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 25, 2010)

If you can't find prop or susp to front with, sust will do.  I'd use 1 amp EOD along side everything else.


/V


----------



## ddeal1 (Aug 27, 2010)

*sust front load*

i am about to front load sustanon as well, what is a safe amount for a rookie


----------



## Mr.BTB (Aug 27, 2010)

ddeal1 said:


> i am about to front load sustanon as well, what is a safe amount for a rookie


 
what is the cycle your using brother?
and how much sustanon you got?

let me know.

PM me if you like


----------



## ddeal1 (Aug 28, 2010)

*frontload*

i have zafa testonon 250 10 amps.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Aug 28, 2010)

I know people who have used test YEARS after they "expired" and it was just fine..


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats good to hear Tyler. I think I will use them anyway and see how they go. If anything they just wont be as effective. 

Is there anything I need to worry about when stopping the Sust as i will be running it along side the Test E for the first 3 weeks or will the Test E have a steady blood level by then?

Week 1-4 : 250mg sust and 500mg Test E
Week 5-12 : 500mg Test E

Will run Liquistane 12.5mg/day
Using Liquiclomid as PCT 100/50/50/50

Is that enough sust front load or should I bump it to 500 split over two injections?


----------

